# 1998 Subaru Impreza STI Type R - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*1998 Subaru Impreza STI Type R - Paintwork Correction Detail

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk Facebook Twitter Instagram










This fine example of an Impreza STI type R was imported into the UK by the owner a few years ago, a lot of time and money had been spent on the car since being imported ensuring that the car was in as new condition mechanically, the only thing letting the car down was the original paintwork which had never been properly polished since the car was new, like most Jap cars the paintwork was very soft, so had picked up large number of swirl marks and scratches over the years, as well as oxidation, leaving the paintwork looking very dull, with this being a car which the owners takes great care of, being used in dry weather only, and garaged, he wanted the car fully refreshed and the stunning pearlescent Black Mica paint job brought back to life!
As shown in the pictures below the Impreza underwent a thorough wash and decontamination, years of dirt had built up around the door shuts and rubbers, so these were removed so these areas could be cleaned properly, after the car was washed tar and iron dust was removed, the wheels and arches were also cleaned thoroughly, the car was then moved indoors to be clayed which removed any remaining bonded contaminants.
























































































































































Below you can see how badly scratched and cloudy the paint looks, several stages of polishing using light cutting polishes was carried out to carefully restore the finish, the paint is very soft and had low paint depth readings on most panels, so extra care was taken to nip the defects out.


















































































































































































































































Bug etchings in the clear coat, front splitter.





































Blackfire Wet Diamond applied via machine to ensure even coverage.










Wheels sealed inside and out.










Trim dressing applied to plastics and rubbers



















And the end result after removing the last of the polish residue and dust, dressing the tyres, cleaning the glass, and polishing the backbox.

















































































































































Thanks for reading

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk*​


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Great work mate looks spot on now :thumb:

Love the old models, especially a 2 door, brilliant cars. Rare to find nice ones now days so many dogs around


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice scooby


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought it looked dull in the first 2 pics - the process pics confirmed why!:buffer:

Cracking turnaround, always enjoyable when you have that level of correction on cars with soft/thin paint:thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice!

Ready for a forest stage in Wales now! (or the Highlands)


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work and lovely looking old scoob.


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Cracking turnaround -Love these classics... Good job matey!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Lovely detail


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

top job my man


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning, I love seeing the turnarounds on the older motors. Fantastic work.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Lovely! :thumb:

So nice to see a classic Impreza in original condition that hasn't been ruined by dodgy after market modifications, great work.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cracking job the owner must have been over the moon with the result


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

How's the underneath looking? I know the uk cars look very rusty.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job fella


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Very Nice job and a cracking car

There is not many black classics about either


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work!

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Superb work mate on some decent looking defects. Owner must be pleased with the results.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, credit to the owner for preserving this car. :thumb:



Reanimation said:


> How's the underneath looking? I know the uk cars look very rusty.


The underside is like new, and completely rot free, used in dry weather only. 

Richard


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love 3 door Impreza's and that black one is stunning, Had a white V3 STi Type R 6 years ago, and stripped it for parts, looking at prices now I wish I would have kept it whole!!:wall:


----------



## m2tay (May 15, 2015)

Great work on this one buddy! its looks stunning!


----------

